# General > Pets Corner >  Bearded Dragons

## changilass

These are our new pets.

Don't get them till saturday, but breeder forwarded pics for me.


Horace


Esme and Gytha

----------


## mop top

Ahh thought they were going to be bearded collies and was all excited! :: 

Reptiley things not really my scene but they are fine looking beasties

----------


## changilass

Sorry Mop Top, title edited to save further confusion.

----------


## ducati

Aren't they beautiful. I have adopted several reptiles at The Serpantarium in Broadford, I don't have enough room at home for a decent habitat though.

----------


## jac1791

we have some lizard gekkos,  and just waiting for pets at home to take delivery o some beardies on friday hopefully so we can have a new addition to the family...

----------


## cameroncara

Oh how lovely, i got my bearded dragon a month ago and i just love him, we are handling him often so that he gets used to being out with us in the room etc.

----------


## purplelady

i wud love one and hopefully in a couple years when am settled i will have one my bf is not keen but says if i want one i can have one xxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## neepnipper

Here's some of my menagerie!

Lola, leopard gecko


Humphrey, Yeman chameleon


Ed, bearded dragon

----------


## neepnipper

and Milly and Tlly, crested geckos

----------


## changilass

Wow that's some amout of work you got there.  Just how big a mansion do you live in for all of those enclosures lol?

Has Ed been tail nipped or is the end of his tail just hidden?
He is a good looking big boy, how old is he?

Loving Humphrey's enclosure.

----------


## neepnipper

The spare room is now the reptile room!

I see what you mean about Ed's tail, he has a full tail, just the way the picture has come out! He's about 5 years old.

Love all my reptiles, they're fascinating to watch and they come from all different parts of the world, I try to make their habitats as close to what they would be in the wild.

I also have fire belly newts, will try and get a picture of those on, too!

----------


## Sarah

They are beautiful!  :Smile:

----------


## changilass

> I also have fire belly newts, will try and get a picture of those on, too!


I used to have fire belly newts about 20yrs ago, they are lovely wee things, can't wait to see the pics.

----------


## neepnipper

Here are my fire belly newts:

----------


## Bruce

reptiles are by far the best pet to keep i have nine tortoises.much better than cats and dogs

----------


## Liz

I have never kept reptiles but they do look lovely!

 Your set up is great Neepnipper. :Grin:

----------

